# WWE in Doha



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm from UAE, and will be coming to Doha from 20-23rd of Feb/2013, to attend the WWE show there on 21st and 22nd, 
so i'll be staying for 3 nights, and didnt book yet hotel for my stay, so any recommendation for hotel in a good location that could be close to the show place, which is in khalifa international tennis complex, and close to city centre or some attractions, so i'll not be bored during the few days there. i've been once to doha only before for few days during the last asian cup, so not much familiar with good locations or must-see-attractions there.


by the way, anyone going to attend the WWE show in Doha as well?


Regards
RKO


----------

